# Teaching to potty in one area only



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

I'm about to move into a new apartment & will be sharing the yard with 1 other tenant. Currently my dogs potty wherever in the yard. I would like to train them to only use the far corner so it won't cause problems with my new neighbor. How is this best taught? Also the far corner would be a slightly raised bed with dirt. That's more ideal in my opinion than on the concrete. But if I teach them to potty in the back corner in the dirt. How can I also teach them not to bother the rest of the dirt where we plant? Is this possible? 
Mostly we only let our dogs out back for potty in the winter, but there are those rainy nights & late nights that will make this option important.


----------



## Stevensondrive (Jul 20, 2010)

too bad nobody answered this question. I'd love to train my puppy to potty in the same spot everytime.......


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

shilo did it naturally, i think you should just take him to the far corner and wait tilll he goes, when shilo was youngest she just went anywhere but by 6 mounths she only goes in one spot its crazy!! they like to go farthest away as they can so take him there and praise praise praise!!!  good luck!!

http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/203420/how_to_potty_train_your_dog_to_only.html?cat=53 
http://tipnut.com/how-to-train-a-dog-to-potty-in-one-spot/

How to Train your dog to poop in one spot | eHow.com


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

Years ago I found this stuff in the pet store that comes in a little bottle..you place a few drops in the spot you want your dog to go. After they smell it, they mark over the spot. It worked beautifully. I am not sure what it is called, but you could ask your local pet store. Picking up solid waste immediately will make big points w/ your new neighbors too!


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

Yeah I need to get Karma a little more ..ahem....focused on where she pees. Very happy she isnow potty trained and will go on command if I am with her but her habit of peeing right in front of the bbq and outdoor eating area is a little...er.....pungent.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I've also seen small stakes that are treated with a pheromone that attracts the dog to go to the bathroom there.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I taught my dog to do this from the day we brought her home as a puppy.

Everytime I took her outside to go, she was on a leash and I would say "let's go to your spot". Then I would tell her to go pee and have a big party when she did. We got her at the end of September and I know I took her out on leash that first winter. Eventually I stopped leashing her, but I still take her to the spot only because I want to clean it up after her. I like a clean area. My husband just tells her to go and she does.

Now when she is out playing in the backyard she will run to her spot to go. I think they like to go in the same place as well.

I think I would do the same thing for an adult dog. Hope this works for you.


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

That's good to know Caledon I will try that with my new pup when I get him. My dog Smokey pees in the yard where ever, but only poos in the same little 1ft area which I love and I am glad he does it all by him self. He is weird though. If you watch him while he is peeing or pooing he will immanently stop and come to the door. I like to watch, just so I know if he poos or not before I go to bed, so I know if I have to let him out again, but for longer. He is watching the windows while he is going. He is so funny.


----------

